# ### Vorsicht bei monstertechnik.de / monstertechnik.co ###



## Kiezkönig (8 Januar 2016)

Vorsicht bei

http://monstertechnik.de/


> Kontakt
> 
> Elektro Fischer GmbH & Co KG
> 
> ...



Die Daten im Impressum sind hier geklaut:

http://www.elektro-fischer.musterhauskuechen.de/kontakt/ihr-kontakt-zu-elektro-fischer/

Die Siegel sind falsch. Das stinkt.


----------



## Kiezkönig2 (9 Januar 2016)

Zahlungsinformationen
Monster Technik GmbH
IBAN-Nr.: ES4400493727862814821481
BIC-Code: BSCHESMMXXX


santander.com/csgs/Satellite/C…GB/Corporate/Contact.html

Alle E-Mails:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

GENERAL INFORMATION

Phone from Spain: 902 11 22 11
Phone from abroad: +34 912890000

Hat wer eine deutsche Telefonnummer ? Ich rufe dann dort an

-------------------------

Ich habe mit der Bank telefoniert. Mein Englisch ist nicht sonderlich gut, die haben aber verstanden was ich wollte und leiten es an die jeweilige Abteilung weiter. Ob die das ganze überhaupt ernstnehmen kann ich nicht sagen.



In jedem Fall startet der Shop eine Werbeoffensive und wird am Montag sicherlich einiges an Gelder auf dem Konto erwarten.



Über Google müssten inzwischen schon einige Betroffene hier auflaufen, das erkennt man auch an den Klickzahlen des Themas.



Da das Konto im Ausland steht bringt es erstmal nichts bei eurer Bank anzurufen. Wenn ihr euer Geld wiederhaben wollt müsst ihr in erster Linie Druck auf das Empfängerkonto aufbauen.



Sendet so viele Mails wie es geht und wenn ihr des Englisch mächtig seid empfehle ich dort auch anzurufen. Ich für meinen Teil werde es heute nochmal probieren. habe inzwischen alles gut zusammengefasst und werde beim Telefonat auf eine meiner Mails verweisen.



Es reicht wenn wir es schaffen dass die jeweiligen Konten unter Beobachtung stehen, sobald da nämlich Geld eingeht wird dann erstmal dicht gemacht.



*Die Seite wurde im übrigen von Amateuren gebaut, dort sind so viele Fehler zu entdecken. Außerdem gibt es keine AGB, kein korrektes Impressum. Ich glaube die Fakeshop Idioten werden eher blöder als schlauer.*


----------



## Kiezkönig2 (9 Januar 2016)

Hier noch ein Quereintrag: http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/13290-warnung-monstertechnik-de-monstertechnik-co-betrug/

Ich hoffe das entspricht den Forenregeln, halte es für etwaige Opfer interessant.

ps: Ihr habt hier echt ein hammer hartes captcha. Wenn man noch keinen Kaffee getrunken hat wird das nichts.


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2016)

Kiezkönig2 schrieb:


> ps: Ihr habt hier echt ein hammer hartes captcha. Wenn man noch keinen Kaffee getrunken hat wird das nichts.


Hilft ungemein den Laden von französischen Kreditspammern, afrikanischen Barristern mit Millionenerbschaften und wildgewordenen Resterampenverkäufern sauber zu halten.
Und für den Rest gibts flinke Mods 
Oder hast Du hier schon viel Spam gesehen?


----------



## sascha (9 Januar 2016)

Hier lauert gerade die Monster-Falle bei Amazon. Klick führt direkt auf http://monstertechnik.**co/produkt/playstation-4-konsole-500gb-schwarz-cuh-1216a/


----------

